# Outdoor grey tiger cat in Youngstown...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

... Ohio, (N.E.) MAY need home. 

Apparently this cat began hanging out at someone's house some months ago. He's neutered and has all his shots, but apparently can't get along with the other pets in the house. He's very friendly to PEOPLE! 

I've told the lady (a very nice person) about introing, so they MAY try to work it out. But for right now, it looks like a tiger needs a new romping ground!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh poor boy - hope she tries the intros so he can stay put. Fingers crossed for them.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Meant to contact the couple today, but I crashed. Stupid turkey enzymes! Anyway, I've got more information. He's grown quite attached to the couple, just not the couple's pets, the dog in particular. Kitty (must get name) apparently attacks him without provocation. 

I need to know how serious the problem is, how he gets along with CATS... 

I'll try to contact them tonight.


----------

